# Ruger 10/22



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 15, 2017)

Got a question for all you 10/22 experts,I have a friend who just bought 3 new 10/22 rifles and none of them will eject a unfired cci stinger .


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 15, 2017)

Did he clean and oil the rifles before firing them?
If not clean and lube them.
Are the CCI Stingers all from the same box?
If so, I would try a different batch.
They should cycle fine.


----------



## wareagle (Jan 15, 2017)

The CCI Stingers are longer than all other 22lr rds. The rifles aren't ejecting the unfired rds because the tips are seating into the lands of the rifling. Actually it's a good sign he got decent barrels. Most factory barrels have enough slop to accommodate the extra length.


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 15, 2017)

I did not know this:

From page 17 of the 10-22 Owners Manual 

WARNING â€“ â€œSTINGERâ€� AMMUNITION


 â€œStingerâ€� cartridges have a longer case than 22 LR cartridges loaded to U.S. Industry specifications. They can stick in the tighter chambers of target rifles, including the Ruger® 10/22® Target and Tactical rifles, which can result in a hazardous ruptured case and release of hot powder gasses and brass when fired.
DO NOT USE â€œSTINGERâ€�
AMMUNITION IN 10/22® TARGET or TACTICAL RIFLES


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jan 17, 2017)

For what its worth, I shoot 32 gr CCI Segmented Hollow Points (part # 0064) out of my 10/22.  Just as fast as Stinger, accurate, and deadly on small game.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 17, 2017)

Common with match grade rimfire target bbls and std velocity ammo - tighter chambers designed to have the soft lead bullet touch the rifling.
Not uncommon for unfired round to not eject.  Just use a 3/16" brass rod or wood dowel to tap it out from the muzzle or a dental pick to grab the rim thru the extractor slot and pull out by hand.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 17, 2017)

These are not target barrels,they are just plain jane 10/22 s


----------



## jmoser (Jan 18, 2017)

Not all chambers are created equal - many 'standard' rimfire semiautos have looser / longer throated chambers to ensure reliable feeding at the expense of accuracy [eg 'plinkers.'] 

A tighter spec chamber with longer COL ammo can wind up sticking as in this case with certain 10/22s and Stingers.

Remember every chamber is reamed to +/- tolerances; all it takes is one in spec but on the low end of tolerance sometimes.

On a bright note these may have pretty good accuracy with CCI std velocity or similar target grade ammo.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 29, 2017)

Good info. I didn't realize that


----------

